# what did u get for christmas??



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

1) TC3 racer:dude: 
2) box of seashell candy (fancy type)
3) flannel shirt
4) book on cockers
5) 2 KISS beer steins (1 4 show,1 4 use)
6) treat bag








7) set of nice pots and pans(got to throw the old set out)









..and a WONDERFUL gf ill NEVER LEAVE!

what did u get??


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

1) Samsung SyncMaster 710t (LCD monitor)
2) 1 GB memory stick for my MP3 player
3) CAL Berkeley shirt 
4) $50 gift certificate for my LHS (woot woot!)

my dad got a metal cutter (cant remember the exact name for it), but I will be using it more then him.


----------



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

1) HPI Nitro Rush Evo
2) Navy Seals Training DVD (yee haw!)
3)30-06 Bolt Action Rifle


----------



## TheHelicopter (Dec 28, 2004)

1) Team Associated R/C18T
2) Stiga Monsoon Ping Pong table
3) 30 minute charger for RC18T battery
4) Carmen Electra poster... :roll:


----------

